# Anyone familiar with White Zero-Turn Mowers? (Tecumseh Engine)



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

DH and I have realized we made a mistake buying a sub-compact tractor to "do it all." So we're considering selling the tractor, buying a dedicated mower, and getting a bigger tractor. (Neighbor's selling a JD 1950 - not sure that's big enough, though.)

We have a lot of tight spots to mow and stuff to mow around, so I'm arguing that we should spend the extra money and get a zero-turn unit.

My dad purchased a White zero turn mower at Tractor Supply, and likes it, but he hasn't had it long enough to see how durable it really is. And I don't know which engine his has - I do know it's got a 50" deck, and I think the model TSC carries with the 50" is a B & S Engine. 

There's a barely-used (6 hours) White zero turn mower not too far from us for sale, but it has a 42" deck and a Tecumseh engine. Here's the listing, actually:
BRAND NEW ZERO TURN TRACTOR WITH VERY ECONOMICAL 17 HP TECUMSEH OIL PRESSURIZED ENGINE, TWIN HYDROSTAT,ELECTRIC PTO, PIVOTING FRONT AXEL,QUICK CHANGE DECK HEIGHT, AND INSTRUMENT PANEL. 6 HOURS TOTAL HOME USE.

Anyone familiar with these units and/or the engine? Good? Bad? I did read that White is owned by MTD... :shrug:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Usually they are a good investment. Tecumseh engine is just as good as a Brigs and Striation and are just as easy to find parts for. The only thing I would do is to make sure the transition is good and change the blades when I got it home. White is a brand name that is usually good. I would not pay more than $2,000 for it.


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

Not familiar with the zero turn units, but am most impressed by the White riding mowers. Two friends have purchased these and both have the Tecunseh engines. One of the fellows is hard on machinery and could break a steel ball, but after three hard seasons the mower still runs like a champ. I was shocked to find the body was actually made of steel instead of cheap plastic junk. Unusual anymore.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you for the feedback, guys! Sounds like this could be a decent deal - they're asking $1700 OBO for it. We'd have to drive 2 hours one way to pick it up, so have to figure at least $50 worth of gas in there, too, but even so... Hmm.

Thanks again!


----------



## PA_MIKE (Mar 25, 2007)

Tractor supply has a 10% off coupon. You should be able to buy a new one for close to that. I just purchased a cub 50" deck with a kawasaki motor for $2300


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

PA_MIKE said:


> Tractor supply has a 10% off coupon. You should be able to buy a new one for close to that. I just purchased a cub 50" deck with a kawasaki motor for $2300


That kawasaki motor would be worth the extra. Their known as one pull motors.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 10, 2005)

I belive that MTD does make the White.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Update: We bought that White mower; drove down and picked it up yesterday, actually. Got it for $1550 and no sales tax. The owner had already done the first oil change, so we're set until the 50-hour mark. The 6 hours that are on it went on quick - he bought it the last of May and was using it to mow his 5-acre yard - he hasn't even had it a month. (Reason for selling - his thought the engine on his old Cub ZTR was shot, so he bought this, then found out the Cub's problem was minor.) The 42" deck should be fine for us - possibly better than a larger deck, because we don't have a lot to mow, but what we do mow requires LOTS of navigation around and between things - something I chould never do with the 60" deck on the tractor. And I can load this thing right in the back of my pickup. (Not sure when that'll be a plus again, except that I didn't have to haul a trailer down and back yesterday to pick it up.) I wanted to mow today with it, but it's raining.

When I got home yesterday with the mower, went out to get the mail - sure enough, there's a 10% coupon for TSC in the box. Ah well, TSC still would've wanted over $2000 for this thing, and then sales tax, so I think we did pretty good with the purchase. The former owner even topped up the gas tank for me yesterday when I picked it up.

Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Deleted - duplicate post due to the effects of rain on satellite internet!


----------

